

Gene Simmons to sue the pants off Anonymous - adeelarshad82
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/gene-simmons-to-sue-the-pants-off-anonymous-20111214/

======
zeruch
Simmons has shown a remarkable endurance for public displays of hubris
(sometimes successfully, at least in terms of his own aims).

Maybe he will make an 'example' of the one fellow they arrested, but the
possibility of less amateur reprisals from others seems to be just around the
corner. Not because it's inherently the right response, but because Simmons
makes such a goading spectacle of it.

I'm sincerely curious to see whether this kind of dies off on the awareness
radar or if it has recurring flareups over the next few cycles.

